# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  AXO-SUIT project, Aalborg University, Aalborg, Denmark

## Airicist

Website - axo-suit.eu

Project Lead Coordinator - Shaoping Bai

----------


## Airicist

Article "AXO Suit exoskeleton is aimed at the elderly"

by Ben Coxworth
October 15, 2015

----------

